# Who Has Actually Used a Wheelchair?



## Mia's Mom (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd like to hear from people who have actually used wheelchairs for their dogs. What company did you go with, and what where the pros and cons of that particular model, and would you recommend it or not? 

I'm trying to decide among a few different carts, and without having any of them here for Mia to try, I'm really needing feedback from people who have done this before.

Thanks much for any input.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My advise is to start earlier rather than later. By the time I ordered hers and got it to fit, BTE wasn't especially interested in walks of any distance. If you decide to go with Doggon' Wheels, I've got a lightly used one I'd like to sell.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Apr 6, 2009)

The system won't let me PM you, but you can email me at miadogmom at aol.com.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

sorry about that. I just cleared it out a lot. It must fill up fast under the new system.
I'll email you,.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it really possible that middleofnowhere is the only one on the whole forum who's ever used a wheelchair?! 

Come on guys, pipe in any time.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry I can't help.

Our girl is a senior but is still mobile, slow but mobile.

I am interested in knowing more though as this will be helpful down the road; hope someone chimes in as well.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

My ex had his boxer in a wheelchair for two yrs and he did great K9carts.com


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

My Kodi, who had DM, was in one for less than a year. I agree with getting them into it early to keep their front legs strong. We didn't and she would tire easily as her front legs had started to weaken too. I wish we had gotten one sooner.

She loved the mobility it allowed her and would get excited when you got it out. You cannot leave a large dog in it for long periods of time as the dog cannot sit or lay down while in the wheelchair. It is great for taking walks and giving them exercise.

We got her chair as a purchased but never used one through Eddie's Wheels. Eddie's Wheels chairs are gender specific and measured to fit each dog. They allow original owners to sell used chairs less than 1 year old on their website. It is very important to get a chair that is properly fitted.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't used a wheelchair, but when I first posted about Rica earlier this year, Spiristmam posted some videos of a dog of hers that had used a wheel chair.

Here's the thread. I know she's shared that video at least one other time with someone else. I think her dog had used a wheel chair for a couple of years. 
If Rica had not already lost most function in her legs I would have considered doing this as an option for her.

I also remember that Donna used a chair for Millie for a while. I remember seeing the pictures on the GSRNE site.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1058481&page=5#Post1058481


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK it was Spiritsmom that made the recommendation to me & posted the video or link to it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven't but I know a couple who used one with their Berner when she got DM.

Lucy booked all over the park in that thing, she was as happy as could be!!


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Julie,

May I ask how old Kodi was when you started using the cart? My last GSD had DM and lost interest in walks at about 11 years. Her front legs were still strong at that point, though, and I've often wondered if a cart might have helped keep her active and prolonged her interest in life. My current GSD will be 3 in February and if we have to face DM again, I'd like to make Hildie's life as full as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to reply. 

Kodi was diagnosed with DM at 9 and we got the wheelchair when she was about 10 1/2 she was only in the wheelchair about 9 months before her front legs were too weak to hold her up. We then took her walks in a drop side garden cart like this one we got at Lowes. It worked really well. We used slings to help her when she had to potty. 








Although she couldn't move around much she still played with her toys and her Beagle Buddy, Copper. She did not appear to be in pain and loved to go outside for rides in her cart. DH was retired at that time and there was someone with her almost all the time to make sure she was comfortable. We also got "egg crate" foam pads to help prevent bedsores and she was given large doses of several different vitamins ~ E, C, Glocosamine & Fish oil.
She went to the Bridge at age 12.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the information. The one blessing with DM is that they don't feel pain.


----------

